# Packard Bell EASYNOTE SB65-U-578NC Vista to XP(already on xp)



## dviree (Oct 30, 2008)

I have got it to XP but I have to get drivers to it I need your guys help to find them for me I am currently on my other computer and writing this 



http://support.packardbell.com/se/item/index.php?pn=PB98Q03191&g=2000

I need these driver to XP, GUYS HELP A NOOB IN NEED

I'VE LOOKED FOR THEM IN 4 HOURS


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I hope you made the Vista OS backup up.
You should have had fully researched for XP Drivers prior to installing XP.
I am going to try my best to get you up and running, but I can not guarantee you will have it 100%

Here is your Spec Sheet:
http://support.packardbell.com/se/item/index.php?i=spec_mainboard_minos_gm&ppn=PB98Q03191
and
http://support.packardbell.com/se/item/index.php?pn=PB98Q03191&g=1400

According to the spec sheet you have the following drivers.
Install in the order given.

Intel PM965 Express Mobile Chipset:
http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-025753.htm

Sata Drivers:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Network WLAN (Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection):
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Graphics (nVidia GeForce 8400M G)
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml

You will need XP SP2 to install the following. 
If you have SP3 installed you may not beable to install these drivers.

MS UAA Driver (must be installed prior to the sound driver):
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml

Audio Driver (Conexant HD Audio)
http://support.packardbell.com/global/item/index.php?i=7430440000&ppn=PB93Q01210
This driver may have to be installed manually through the device manager
This driver is of a different model (EASYNOTE SB86-P-014), but may work.

This should get you going (I hope).
Check the device manager for errors and POST any additional Errors.
Bill


----------



## dviree (Oct 30, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! But my computer still doesn't find the sound unit suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can I get a screenshot of the device manager with all the + opened.
Here is how to post a screenshot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
What XP SP do you have installed?
Thanks,
Bill


----------

